# Whimsical and cute....



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

I make and sell whimsical and cute items for any age group. I also upcycle items into new clothing. If there is something that you would like made, please let me know. send me a pic if needed.  
I have customers right now all over Southern Illinois, Denver, CO, Texas, and Minnesota. Thank you.  You can email me ([email protected]) or visit my FB page. Etsy store isn't finished yet. All items are usually done in less than a week. Can ship all over the country.  
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nannies-Creations/227919490686309


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

If there is anything that you would like made, please visit my page and let me know.


----------

